# any idea on cost of reupholstering a rocker



## EvyEve4 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have attached a picture of a 60 year old rocker. I need it reupholstered. Does anyone have an idea on how much this may cost me?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's going to be far more usefull if you just take this to some local shops and get a real price then to have people on here from all over the world giving you guesses.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Would you consider upholstering it yourself?
There doesn't seem to be any sewing on the chair.
The tufts on the seat can be eliminated. Your chair
is a perfect beginner chair.
We taught ourselves to upholster. 
If you're interested, I can go further and give you -- how to tips.
If not, that's ok too.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Too hard to estimate from afar. It will depend on the cushioning you buy, the amount of structure (springs, etc.) that need repair, the fabric and other factors. Looks like a nice chair though.


----------

